# Golfe de Moribhan Brittany Yes or No?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Folks

Our grand Tour De France continues and we are currently parked on a nice municiple in Chauvigny near Poitiers.

Tomorrow we are going to head up to Brittany for the last couple of weeks of the tour. We were going to head straight up to Dinan and then St Malo and along the north coast which we know and love. I wondered about diverting off to the Golfe de Moribhan which we missed out after Quiberon last year.

Is it worth a detour? Any recommendations appreciated. Will probably stay at Aires or cheap Municiples if anyone wants to make a recommendation.

Prefer free camping but we have discovered that these municiples are pretty good value. This one is about £7 for electric and water at the pitch and its very pleasant. Feel free to call me a tight Yorkshire man (again).

Cheers
Barry


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

If you are nearby go to Malestroit. It is the most beautiful place, cobbled streets and houses that overhang the pavements by the canal. Our friends live opposite the Lock-Keepers cottage and if you go over the little bridge there is an Aire on the righthand side. There is also an Aire outside the Municipal Campsite, this is very cheap and the showers and toilets are immaculate. It is a very easy walk into the centre of the town, 5 mins. If it was in a warmer part of France we would move there tomorrow. There is a Tourist Office in the centre of the town also.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

randonneur said:


> If you are nearby go to Malestroit. It is the most beautiful place, cobbled streets and houses that overhang the pavements by the canal. Our friends live opposite the Lock-Keepers cottage and if you go over the little bridge there is an Aire on the righthand side. There is also an Aire outside the Municipal Campsite, this is very cheap and the showers and toilets are immaculate. It is a very easy walk into the centre of the town, 5 mins. If it was in a warmer part of France we would move there tomorrow. There is a Tourist Office in the centre of the town also.


Thanks for that, a quick look says its on the way over to Dinan from the coast so will maybe look it up, thanks.

Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

La Trinite sur Mer and Carnac are not far from Quiberon.
The coast road from Carnac to La Trinite has a couple of spots we have seen used for wild campling on the coast side of the road.Just over the bridge. 47.57799 -3.037744
Along D768 to Quiberon there are lots of spots on the rhside of the road.
Aire at Carnac 47.58587 -3.08263

We have seen overnighters in the car park past the camp sites camping de la plage and camping de la baie.location 47.57181 -3.02622
Rue de Kervillen
The standing stones at Carnac are worth a visit.

Hope the axle is holdin out.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave for that really useful info.

Yep the Axle seems fine but I reckon the bikes on its last legs! We noticed oil leaking out of the back shocker weeks ago and when you drop it off the stand the back end bounces like a space hopper!

Seems to handle ok though and we have done close to 1000 miles on it. Its been up to 6000ft to the snow level and practically flogged to death up and down all sorts of roads so if it lasts till we get home Ill be happy.

Looking forward to seeing Brittany again.

Cheers
BD


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have visited Vannes many times and love the Morbihan.

(Morbihan is Breton for "little sea" and is very similar to Welsh "Morbychan"!!)

The old centre of Vannes is beautiful and well worth a walk around.

Then down along the north side of the quay where there are cheaper restaurants & crêperies.

You can spend a very nice day catching a ferry to one of the islands in the Gulf.

Sarzeau is worth a visit, then to the beach at Landrezac, access via Rue Mor Braz where I am sure that you can overnight.

Nearby is the Chateau de Suscinio, the car park will be quiet at this time of year.

Pre-MH days we usually stayed at the Camping Municipal at Surzur, easy access off the E60.
The campsite may at the moment be closed but there is an Aire at the entrance.

Walks around the south west shore of the Morbihan are magical due to the birdlife.

Did I say that we love the Morbihan?!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Some ideas here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467366.html#467366

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-680263.html#680263

Dave


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Deffo go there its great.

Carnac stones are well worth a visit and there is loads of wild camping along the Phlouharnel to Quiberon Road and even better along the savage coast.

We have stayed at Sables Blanc on the left just after the village of Phlouharnel. Surf on your right and calm water on your left.

The ice creams are to die for as are the sun sets looking west.

Also recommended are: 
Trinity St Mar
Carnac
Aurey Harbour

Any more Pm me


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks all. We will head of there tomorrow (flip, today!) best get some sleep its a long drive!

Will let you know how we get on.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

We loved the Golfe De Morhiban! We drove to Damgan first and the aire(s) was stuffed full of vans and there didnt seem much there. We moved onto the end at Arzon and the Aire was packed so we went on the Municiple which wasnt much more expensive. The place was buzzing. We couldnt work out what was going on as we thought May would be quiet but I think a lot of people tag holidays onto Accension day public holiday. We had a great time. It was quite funny as everyone who was there for the weekend left on Sunday and we were left on the Municiple practically on our own for the Sunday night!

Moved across to the north coast now and been round the Pink Granite coast and currently working our away along. Weather is pretty rubbish but its going to improve I think.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Told you so!

Smashing area.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

barryd said:


> Weather is pretty rubbish but its going to improve I think.
> 
> Cheers
> Barry


Does it really matter? Your on holiday I hate you


----------

